# Off duty sheriff shoots family dog



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw this on the news this morning and I was heartbroken for the family.
How can anyone mistake this GSD for a coyote! The terrible part was that she was 16 years old! How tragic to live such a long life to have it taken away.

Family says off-duty sheriff’s deputy killed their 16-year-old dog | KDVR.com


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I think this is a horrible thing to happen and the deputy should not have shot the dog or coyote as he said. HOWEVER, I will say that if the family cared so much about their pet, then why was it out of the backyard and wandering around??
.Not an excuse to shoot your neighbors pet, but if the dog had been in their house or yard and not loose, no matter how it got loose, it would most likely still be alive.
So many of these things happen and the majority of the dogs that are killed or shot or injured are not contained in their yards but in fact loose on the streets


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The dog was on their property though and never threatened anyone unlike the other dog who actually charged and chased a jogger. 

As long as the dog is on YOUR property and no threat, no one should even be on your property let alone shoot your dog in that case.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I did not see the part of being on the driveway, excuse me...
But, I stand by what I said" if this dog was in the backyard or house or contained, then it would not have been shot, especially since the owners were not even home and I seriously doubt the deputy would have entered the house or backyard to shoot the "coyote"

Basically what I said it true, if anyone's dog is contained, in the house, in a fenced in back yard or under perfect control, then there would not be so many sad stories.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's not many people out there who would confuse a purebred german shepherd with a coyote from inches away. The ones that do should not represent the law but get their eyes checked.


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

I find it highly irresponsible for a police officer to pull his weapon and fire it at an unidentified target, especially one that wasn't threatening him. I don't believe in suing at the drop of a hat, but I'd definitely file charges against the officer personally and the department. There's no excuse.

ETA: While I agree the dog should have been secured in the back yard I cannot condone the actions of this officer. The dog was on their property not being a threat. He poked it with a stick for crying out loud! This officer is an embarrassment, no doubt about it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> I did not see the part of being on the driveway, excuse me...
> But, I stand by what I said" if this dog was in the backyard or house or contained, then it would not have been shot, especially since the owners were not even home and I seriously doubt the deputy would have entered the house or backyard to shoot the "coyote"
> 
> Basically what I said it true, if anyone's dog is contained, in the house, in a fenced in back yard or under perfect control, then there would not be so many sad stories.


That Sheriff is a neighbor. Next door neighbor if I got that right. I have a cop as neighbor too and he knows my dogs. So does the other next door neighbor. What are the odds that a next door neighbor doesn't know your 16year old family pet?

So what reason would there be to shoot a 16 year old dog standing in his drive way?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

KMH said:


> I find it highly irresponsible for a police officer to pull his weapon and fire it at an unidentified target, especially one that wasn't threatening him. I don't believe in suing at the drop of a hat, but I'd definitely file charges against the officer personally and the department. There's no excuse.
> 
> ETA: While I agree the dog should have been secured in the back yard I cannot condone the actions of this officer. The dog was on their property not being a threat. He poked it with a stick for crying out loud! This officer is an embarrassment, no doubt about it.



I do not agree to file charges against the department. The Officer was OFF DUTY acting as a private person. That has nothing to do with the Department.


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

This seems like a case of bad reporting. It leaves you guessing what really happened. Was the dog dying in the driveway? Cops aren't bad people that like to shoot dogs. Sometimes they seem like chicken in the news...I think reporters need to be held accountable for bad reporting because when they don't tell a complete story it just ruins peoples days and reputations.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder if the (off-duty) cop knew the dog was suffering and saw it in the driveway, so he took what he felt was right into his own hands and ended the dog's pain. It said in the article that the family stated that they knew she was in pain, but weren't ready to let her go. Not saying they were bad people - but to some people, looking in from the outside, it can be clear a senior dog is suffering, but when you see the dog decline every single day, it doesn't seem as bad as it is.... 

He probably just came up with the coyote story because it sounded better than "I took putting your dog down into my own hands." 

Just guessing, though.... 

Not agreeing with his actions at all, with that being said.


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

If the guy hadn't made up a story about shooting a coyote and lying to the owners the possibility of his having good intentions would be much more believable. If he was concerned he could have taken it to the vet.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KMH said:


> If the guy hadn't made up a story about shooting a coyote and lying to the owners the possibility of his having good intentions would be much more believable. If he was concerned he could have taken it to the vet.


But a bullet is cheaper than the pink juice, in the short-term. (To put it simply)....

And honestly, even when our little senior wasn't doing too well in her final days, I would have flipped on someone if they took the matter into their own hands to put her down. Yes, it did get to the point where we had to rush to the vet for an emergency euthanasia (her appointment was scheduled for a Monday, but she had blood in her urine on the Saturday before). So yes, I understand that sometimes people wait too long, but it's the family's decision to make, not an off-duty cop-neighbor's. 
So it MAY have been wise for him to go with the coyote story, if that's the case....


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

A bullet is definitely cheaper - but was it his call to make?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KMH said:


> A bullet is definitely cheaper - but was it his call to make?


I just edited my post. 

I'm still disgusted with his actions, regardless of his intentions. No matter his reasoning, there was no reason for him to shoot the dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It wasn't. If the dog was suffering he could have taken it through the proper channels rather than making National news with a bogus story and dumping the dog in a ditch including the gloves. That takes a special kind of stupid.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Sucks. I still don't have the whole picture though, it's kind of all over the place. There was blood in the driveway...but did the dog actually get shot in the driveway? Is it a suburb or rural area? Is there a coyote problem? The lying makes me question the guys actions....but man I hate news stories that are so freaking all over the place it's hard to make heads or tails of the situation.


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Konotashi - I agree completely. Sometimes families are too close and don't do what needs to be done in a timely manner. But I feel for them to have to come home to find their beloved dog shot dead as opposed to dying quietly and painlessly.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

On a more positive note, "a task force was formed in Colorado that’s designed to find ways to train law enforcement officers how to defuse encounters with pets rather than just shooting them. It’s required under the state’s recently-passed dog protection law.">>>that's pretty cool! ;-)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had only read the article before but I just watched the video and I was expecting to see a color variety of a german shepherd that is uncommon and somewhat coyote-like, like sable, but this dog was such a stereotypical black and tan german shepherd, a real Rin Tin Tin, that I really find it impossible that it could be mistaken for a coyote. Especially for someone in law enforcement who _must_, at some point in his career, have seen a german shepherd K9. Or have seen a _real_ coyote since they live in the country. I don't think he's lying but I do think he's a complete bonehead and there's no doubt that he trespassed.

And even though the dog did get out of the backyard, it appears that they live in some sort of hobby acreage neighborhood for people with smallish-sized acreages, so a dog loose on its own property would be quite normal.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Not to mention the fact he walked up to it and poked it with a stick, who is he Mr. Magoo?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

From the article, 

Dog is missing

Cop comes over to tell them of a coyote that he killed, that probably bled in their driveway, 

Neighbor comes to tell them that he SAW the cop poke the dog with a stick and then shoot it in the head and dump the body in a ditch by the mail box. 

The body was found in a ditch with bloody gloves.

And STILL, we have people on this site trying to figure out why there cannot possibly be an LEO anywhere that is capable of being a total zero. 

_That _really blows my mind. 

I wonder if the bitch was outside because at sixteen, she was a bit incontinent, and would not have made it crated or given the run of the house for the duration of the wedding. If they had a nice kennel outside where there was shade and water, they could have left their aged animal outside without worrying about coyotes attacking her or deputy sherriff neighbors shooting her. 

It sounds like it is pretty sad. Somehow they kept her alive for 16 years, I doubt it was the first time she was hanging out outside. I think that when LEOs screw up with their guns off duty, it should be a black mark for their job too, because they are in the business of public safety and enforcing laws, they need to be held accountable when they break laws or stampede all over the rights or property of other citizens.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd say it's 50/50.

Bad or maybe just incomplete reporting or all the facts haven't been fully investigated...so on so forth

or

The report is relatively complete and accurate (witnesses to the event are cited) and it's....Hostile media effect.


btw - pseudo swearing isn't usually allowed on this board, just a heads up.




Al Pozzolini said:


> This seems like a case of bad reporting. It leaves you guessing what the **** really happened. Was the dog dying in the driveway? Cops aren't bad people that like to shoot dogs. Sometimes they seem like chicken ****s in the news...I think reporters need to be held accountable for bad reporting because when they don't tell a complete story it just ruins peoples days and reputations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Only if this said, next door neighbor shoots elderly pet, everyone would be out with their torches and rope. No one would question the reporting AT ALL. There is a double standard with cops here. People can watch the cops do something caught on camera, and they still want more information. 

Anyone else doesn't get a chance to have a side to their story. Only LEOs are given the benefit of the doubt over and over and over again. Media hates cops, and are constantly trying to make them look bad. The media never embelishes or inconsistently reports on people who aren't cops. Only cops.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yuppers Sue.

I also look at it from this point of view; if it can be asserted without hard evidence that the media is wrong *so* *can it be* asserted without hard evidence that the deputy was wrong in what he did.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe it's the hard evidence. An eyewitness report from another neighbor, fiding the dog with the bloody gloves, having the man say he shot a coyote in their driveway -- well if this wasn't an LEO, this would certainly be hard enough evidence to start the hen party for a typical Joe.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Indeed it would.



selzer said:


> Maybe it's the hard evidence. An eyewitness report from another neighbor, fiding the dog with the bloody gloves, having the man say he shot a coyote in their driveway -- well if this wasn't an LEO, this would certainly be hard enough evidence to start the hen party for a typical Joe.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

just fyi, I don't pseudo swear, I type the **** word out and this site edits for me  I think the cop probably made a decision he shouldn't have been making for a family that didn't make the right decision either. Letting animals suffer for our own benefit so we don't have to make the tough choice isn't exactly noble either. I think they cop killed the dog, but for reasons other than what the headline would like to lead one to believe.

Not that it makes it "right" by any means, but sometimes an animal suffering is an animal that needs a decision made for. It might not have been his to make, but maybe the dog was suffering so bad it needed to be made??? Those are details we will never ever know.

normally I'd say he should be reprimanded severely, but I can envision more than one scenario where I'd think he deserves nothing more than to be told he was "bad" and have his hand shaken when the cameras were put away.

I know people that have overstepped what they "should" have done to save an animal. My own cousin punched a guy in the face and took his dog right in front of him. Probably could have gotten in a lot of trouble  but the dog was much better off for it. Something about having party goers blow budha smoke at it, feeding it beer and poking a rottie in a crate to make it bark at you repeatedly didn't sit well with him. So he took it to his mom's to live the next 10 years of it's life 

Was he wrong?? legally yeah, morally? I'd say no.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Crackem, you made me lol with the pseudo swearing piece


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! funny way to put it...  I still think that's frowned on though.

Yup, I've been in somewhat similar situation but what I did was sent a letter to the people who just couldn't let go of their elderly but very ill dog. That's the appropriate way IMO and then it's up to them and their conscience.



crackem said:


> just fyi, I don't pseudo swear, I type the **** word out and this site edits for me  I think the cop probably made a decision he shouldn't have been making for a family that didn't make the right decision either. Letting animals suffer for our own benefit so we don't have to make the tough choice isn't exactly noble either. I think they cop killed the dog, but for reasons other than what the headline would like to lead one to believe.
> 
> Not that it makes it "right" by any means, but sometimes an animal suffering is an animal that needs a decision made for. It might not have been his to make, but maybe the dog was suffering so bad it needed to be made??? Those are details we will never ever know.
> 
> ...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> LOL! funny way to put it...  I still think that's frowned on though.
> 
> Yup, I've been in somewhat similar situation but what I did was sent a letter to the people who just couldn't let go of their elderly but very ill dog. That's the appropriate way IMO and then it's up to them and their conscience.


I just typed the "d" word so not too bad, but it's still edited?? anway, yes, I can think of more "appropriate" ways, calling AC, sending a letter if there is time, talking to them etc. Maybe that stuff was done? we don't know.

maybe they got a letter, maybe they were asked by the neighbor to do the right thing, maybe AC was called before and did nothing because they couldn't really do anything at that point, and maybe on this day, the dog was dying in the driveway, obviously under duress and that was the option that seemed best to him? I can see a situation where it would be best, even though I think in most cases one would really be overstepping


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I shot my neighbors dog because it was dying in the driveway, eyeball laying on the ground, guts hanging out, I would tell them when they came home why I had to put it out of its pain. I would have some respect for the body, and dump I wouldn't dump it in a ditch. I would let the people know where the dog was, people like to bury a critter they have had for 16 years. 

Why is it so hard to believe a cop did something inappropriate? Deputy sherriffs come in many sizes, ages, and temperaments. ALL of them are capable of making a wrong decision, or a stupid move. 

Trying to turn this incident into something noble is disgusting in my opinion. The love affair with law enforcement is kind of embarrasing.

A cop that decides he should make personal decisions for people outside of his job is a danger, not noble.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Even if he thought he was putting the dog out of pain, it was not his call to make.

Some people don't/won't make the decision to euthanize a dog. My grandma was that way. She let dogs pass on their own. It was her belief that if people lived out their natural lives, dogs should too. Yes, her dogs suffered in their final years, but it was HER decision to allow her dogs to pass at ages 19, 20, etc. They were still loved through each moment of their lives with every fiber of that woman's being. She just didn't feel it was right to kill her dogs, even if it meant sparing them pain.
Ending a dog's life early should be the family's decision. No one else's.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Konotashi said:


> Even if he thought he was putting the dog out of pain, it was not his call to make.
> 
> Some people don't/won't make the decision to euthanize a dog. My grandma was that way. She let dogs pass on their own. It was her belief that if people lived out their natural lives, dogs should too. Yes, her dogs suffered in their final years, but it was HER decision to allow her dogs to pass at ages 19, 20, etc. They were still loved through each moment of their lives with every fiber of that woman's being. She just didn't feel it was right to kill her dogs, even if it meant sparing them pain.
> Ending a dog's life early should be the family's decision. No one else's.


I mostly agree. My only thing is if the dog was hit by a car or something, and clearly suffering in a way that the family hadn't seen, and there was no way to get the dog to a vet, and there was no way it was going to make it. I would feel better if someone put my dog out of its pain in such a situation, and I couldn't be quickly found. 

But a dog that is declining, that is no one's decision but the family's. Everyone has a different opinion on when to say when. Only the family knows whether the dog finds some quality of life to the point where they are not yet ready to put her down.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> I mostly agree. My only thing is if the dog was hit by a car or something, and clearly suffering in a way that the family hadn't seen, and there was no way to get the dog to a vet, and there was no way it was going to make it. I would feel better if someone put my dog out of its pain in such a situation, and I couldn't be quickly found.
> 
> But a dog that is declining, that is no one's decision but the family's. Everyone has a different opinion on when to say when. Only the family knows whether the dog finds some quality of life to the point where they are not yet ready to put her down.


There's a huge difference between a dog dying a painful death due to something like internal bleeding, infection, or something of that sort vs. when a dog is in decline/in pain due to age.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Konotashi said:


> There's a huge difference between a dog dying a painful death due to something like internal bleeding, infection, or something of that sort vs. when a dog is in decline/in pain due to age.


Peace, I think we are saying the same thing.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I really don't believe he was nobly putting a dog out of its misery.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lots of 'maybes'.

There are appropriate and legal ways to handle these sort of situations 

and then

The wrong ways and based on the evidence and witnesses this was not 'overstepping' it was wrong, period.




crackem said:


> I just typed the "d" word so not too bad, but it's still edited?? anway, yes, I can think of more "appropriate" ways, calling AC, sending a letter if there is time, talking to them etc. Maybe that stuff was done? we don't know.
> 
> maybe they got a letter, maybe they were asked by the neighbor to do the right thing, maybe AC was called before and did nothing because they couldn't really do anything at that point, and maybe on this day, the dog was dying in the driveway, obviously under duress and that was the option that seemed best to him? I can see a situation where it would be best, even though I think in most cases one would really be overstepping


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Because there's a lot of false narratives going on about media, police and crime in general.



selzer said:


> If I shot my neighbors dog because it was dying in the driveway, eyeball laying on the ground, guts hanging out, I would tell them when they came home why I had to put it out of its pain. I would have some respect for the body, and dump I wouldn't dump it in a ditch. I would let the people know where the dog was, people like to bury a critter they have had for 16 years.
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe a cop did something inappropriate? Deputy sherriffs come in many sizes, ages, and temperaments. ALL of them are capable of making a wrong decision, or a stupid move.
> 
> ...


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

selzer said:


> If I shot my neighbors dog because it was dying in the driveway, eyeball laying on the ground, guts hanging out, I would tell them when they came home why I had to put it out of its pain. I would have some respect for the body, and dump I wouldn't dump it in a ditch. I would let the people know where the dog was, people like to bury a critter they have had for 16 years.
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe a cop did something inappropriate? Deputy sherriffs come in many sizes, ages, and temperaments. ALL of them are capable of making a wrong decision, or a stupid move.
> 
> ...


100% agreed. I am sickened every time I see stories like this and see people flocking to the defense of LE, or making excuses about "how hard their job is," or any other number of reasons why horrible conduct is "okay."

I don't lower my standards for the behavior and conduct I expect from LE just because they have a difficult job. They are given a lot of power and responsibility, and thus are rightly held to HIGHER standards than anyone else, or at least, ought to be. If my neighbor came over and shot my elderly dog because he thought it was suffering, I'd be pretty pissed and sue. I would be even more infuriated if my neighbor was a police officer, because he's supposed to have better judgement than that. I would be frightened to have such a person out on the street with the full force of the law behind him.

Perhaps that isn't what happened - but the fact that he attempted to hide the body says he KNEW he was doing something wrong. The longer I am alive and the more LE I encounter (I am not encountering them at the "wrong" end of things, mind you - arrest, traffic stop, etc, that sort of thing), the more inclined I am to be biased against their actions. I'll flat out admit that. When I read a story like this my first impression is not to somehow concoct an explanation of how he could have been in the right - I tend to take it at face value.

I guess that could be nearly as bad as brainwashing yourself into thinking the police are all saints...but at least my perspective tends to be more realistic.

Misuse of a firearm ought to be one of the most severe breaches of conduct for a police officer, and it should be treated as such. Unfortunately in situations like this it's just brushed over.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> If I shot my neighbors dog because it was dying in the driveway, eyeball laying on the ground, guts hanging out, I would tell them when they came home why I had to put it out of its pain. I would have some respect for the body, and dump I wouldn't dump it in a ditch. I would let the people know where the dog was, people like to bury a critter they have had for 16 years.
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe a cop did something inappropriate? Deputy sherriffs come in many sizes, ages, and temperaments. ALL of them are capable of making a wrong decision, or a stupid move.
> 
> ...


Selzer, we may have many disagreements, but this I wholeheartedly agree with. :thumbup:


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

How did this turn to "he was obviously just putting the poor dog out of its misery"? What happened to the actual I shot a coyote story? If nothing else he should get in serious trouble for the huge lie and made up story if you think he did it because he is now somehow noble. 

I don't like LOE bashing but there is just as much of the opposite attitude where just by putting on the badge you can never do wrong no matter what. If this guy wasn't an officer there is no way people would be calling him noble or giving him the same benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> I wonder if the (off-duty) cop knew the dog was suffering and saw it in the driveway, so he took what he felt was right into his own hands and ended the dog's pain. It said in the article that the family stated that they knew she was in pain, but weren't ready to let her go. Not saying they were bad people - but to some people, looking in from the outside, it can be clear a senior dog is suffering, but when you see the dog decline every single day, it doesn't seem as bad as it is....
> 
> He probably just came up with the coyote story because it sounded better than "I took putting your dog down into my own hands."
> 
> ...


I agree with this. It REALLY bothered me - "She was old, *she was in pain*, but WE weren't ready to put her down yet".

Each person needs to take their own choices. But animals don't die naturally peacefully. There's usually pain and suffering. I see too many sick, hurt animals that their owners just can't make the choice that is probably the best.

But it's THEIR animal, and THEIR choice. No one else. I do agree it seems like the officer knew. He poked the dog with a stick, walked into the house, got his gun, came back. Sounds to me like this dog was down and not getting up. I think he knew exactly what he was shooting and felt it was best. And heck, maybe it was. Humane euthanasia with a firearm is legal in most areas, so the fact that the dog was shot and died instantly is NOT cruel. Just wrong that this officer shot someone else's dog


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

File charges against the off duty cop. Have him arrested and charged with whatever you can for killing someone's livestock and then covering up evidence of the property. Note the lies and deception so that he is never able to be bonded or obtain a security clearance. Sue and bankrupt him. Make it so that he can't get a job that includes the moral decision of using a firearm in the line of duty. 

I hope that old girl gives her owner a lot of fortune and good luck. Not sure I could fight with the pen if someone killed my dog.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

selzer said:


> If I shot my neighbors dog because it was dying in the driveway, eyeball laying on the ground, guts hanging out, I would tell them when they came home why I had to put it out of its pain. I would have some respect for the body, and dump I wouldn't dump it in a ditch. I would let the people know where the dog was, people like to bury a critter they have had for 16 years.
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe a cop did something inappropriate? Deputy sherriffs come in many sizes, ages, and temperaments. ALL of them are capable of making a wrong decision, or a stupid move.
> 
> ...


My love affair for officers comes from the fact that I have family members that are members of a k9 unit. Because in my experience with cops (and yes, I am here in Colorado) I have had wonderful, amazing experiences. When my car got stuck in a ditch on the way home from work at 3am during a snow storm, and officer stopped, shoveled me out, and followed me home to make sure I made it. When I was in a car accident at 8 years old, covered in blood from a broken nose, and the first responding officer was one of the kindest people to me I could remember. When my father had a heart attack and went down in the kitchen, and the officers and paramedic got my german shepherd into the garage instead of just shooting him when he barked and didn't want to let the into the house. When my uncle has been shot 3 times in the line of duty, and when his current PET dog is his retired k9 partner that was shot in the line of duty and then retired.

Because I respect and admire the risks they take with their job, to serve and protect us. Are there bad cops out there? YES! The cops that shot that pit bull up in brighton? That was a bad cop. But do I STRONGLY believe most officers should be respected and are genuinely good people? YES I do. Because I've loved most of the officers I've known.

To constantly ATTACK them and believe they are BAD is way worse in my mind than to constantly defend them and believe they are GOOD. Did this cop shoot an animal he believed was a coyote? I HIGHLY doubt that. BUT do I believe this cop took a stroll looking to shoot a loved pet? No. I believe he had seen this dog for a while, and found it down in the driveway. My own dad was a lover of animals, and I believe if he had of found a down german shepherd that he felt should of been euthanized, he would of shot it to end it's suffering. This dog during it's death did not suffer. It was by definition of law a humane euthanasia in the act itself, although I do agree it is wrong to make that choice for someone elses pet. The dog should of been taken to a vet immediately.

If this officer did what I believe he did, I do not think he was in the wrong NOR the right. I think he did what he felt best for the dog, as wrong as that choice was. I don't think this should ruin his job or reputation. I think he should be reprimanded for his actions, no private hand shakes. And then I think life should move on.

Their old dog lived a very long life for a shepherd, is no longer in pain, and died instantly. At least for that they should be thankful.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

OR maybe he really is just that stupid and thought it was an old sick coyote. At 16 I'm sure the dog was skinny, I bet so grey that the classic black and tan didn't really stand out. I mean still an idiot to confuse a german shepherd for a coyote, but who knows? For THAT I am not condoning at all, I have no patience for stupid. But the more I work with people the more I realize how stupid most of them are....

This picture made me think coyote! Of course it is a sable


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I assume his lie was simply the SSS mentality (shoot, shovel, shut up). Not going to even try to defend him, just guessing about why he lied.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Anubis, I have the utmost respect for LEO's. What I don't have respect for is people who have total disregard for others and take matters into their own hands. There is a reason a special task force is being put in place here in Colorado. There have been too many unfortunate "mistakes" on the part of those who are supposed to serve and protect us with regards to the way they handle animal cases. 
This deputy was a neighbor and I really don't believe that he was mistaken as to know that it was his neighbor's dog. While I don't necessarily believe it is humane to prolong a suffering animal's life but it was not his call to make.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anubis_Star said:


> My love affair for officers comes from the fact that I have family members that are members of a k9 unit. Because in my experience with cops (and yes, I am here in Colorado) I have had wonderful, amazing experiences. When my car got stuck in a ditch on the way home from work at 3am during a snow storm, and officer stopped, shoveled me out, and followed me home to make sure I made it. When I was in a car accident at 8 years old, covered in blood from a broken nose, and the first responding officer was one of the kindest people to me I could remember. When my father had a heart attack and went down in the kitchen, and the officers and paramedic got my german shepherd into the garage instead of just shooting him when he barked and didn't want to let the into the house. When my uncle has been shot 3 times in the line of duty, and when his current PET dog is his retired k9 partner that was shot in the line of duty and then retired.
> 
> Because I respect and admire the risks they take with their job, to serve and protect us. Are there bad cops out there? YES! The cops that shot that pit bull up in brighton? That was a bad cop. But do I STRONGLY believe most officers should be respected and are genuinely good people? YES I do. Because I've loved most of the officers I've known.
> 
> ...


C'mon, most of us have had cops in our families. My uncle was a cop his whole adult life. In fact, he joined the Army in WWII, but they kicked him out because he was flat-footed. So he became a cop, -- yeah, a flat-foot -- now ya know where that came from. And he retired from the force in Philadelphia after I think 30 years. He died when I was 17 or 18 I think. 

And, munincipalities employ -- that is pay cops so that they can deploy them into situations where people are in some sort of trouble. Sometimes they do go over and above their job description. Show me someone who doesn't. Ever. The reason the cop was there, where your car was stuck, was because he was being paid. Yes, he could have shuffled his feet, picked his nose, and called his cousin Huey who owns a tow-truck and waited for him to come and drag you out. 

There isn't a draft to drag young men and women, unwillingly into police work, put guns in their hands, and tell them that people might just shoot at them. Some people WANT to be cops. And that's great. This story does not make me feel ANY differently about cops as a whole. The only thing that concerns me is the trend to constantly try to figure out why a henous thing that a cop does is probably not so bad after all. 

I am not suggesting we should not be grateful when a police officer does something for us. But I don't think that we should then be required to put them above any criticism. Always thinking the cop is right is just as dangerous as always thinking the cop is wrong.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anubis_Star said:


> To constantly ATTACK them and believe they are BAD is way worse in my mind than to constantly defend them and believe they are GOOD. Did this cop shoot an animal he believed was a coyote? I HIGHLY doubt that. BUT do I believe this cop took a stroll looking to shoot a loved pet? No. I believe he had seen this dog for a while, and found it down in the driveway. My own dad was a lover of animals, and I believe if he had of found a down german shepherd that he felt should of been euthanized, he would of shot it to end it's suffering. This dog during it's death did not suffer. It was by definition of law a humane euthanasia in the act itself, although I do agree it is wrong to make that choice for someone elses pet. The dog should of been taken to a vet immediately.
> 
> If this officer did what I believe he did, I do not think he was in the wrong NOR the right. I think he did what he felt best for the dog, as wrong as that choice was. I don't think this should ruin his job or reputation. I think he should be reprimanded for his actions, no private hand shakes. And then I think life should move on.
> 
> Their old dog lived a very long life for a shepherd, is no longer in pain, and died instantly. At least for that they should be thankful.


If you doubt he thought he was shooting a coyote, why did he tell the family that? Even if you supported his decision to euthanize the dog, how can you support his decision to lie about it?

Any GOOD neighbor would have said "I found your dog dying in your driveway. I'm sorry but it was suffering and I had to put it out of its misery. I kept the body for you."

What neighbor would trespass onto your property, jab your dog with a stick, shoot your dog, dump it by the mailboxes, then lie to your face about it?

I really don't understand how you think what this guy did wasn't wrong or right. He trespassed and killed someone's pet. That's _against the law_, plain and simple. He then dumped the body by the mailboxes and lied to the owners. That is _morally_ wrong.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup- people have the right to ask for accountability which is *NOT *constantly attacking btw. If anything the pendulum has swung in the other direction as Sue notes.

When citizens no longer question authority we loose our freedom, history is replete with examples.




selzer said:


> C'mon, most of us have had cops in our families. My uncle was a cop his whole adult life. In fact, he joined the Army in WWII, but they kicked him out because he was flat-footed. So he became a cop, -- yeah, a flat-foot -- now ya know where that came from. And he retired from the force in Philadelphia after I think 30 years. He died when I was 17 or 18 I think.
> 
> And, munincipalities employ -- that is pay cops so that they can deploy them into situations where people are in some sort of trouble. Sometimes they do go over and above their job description. Show me someone who doesn't. Ever. The reason the cop was there, where your car was stuck, was because he was being paid. Yes, he could have shuffled his feet, picked his nose, and called his cousin Huey who owns a tow-truck and waited for him to come and drag you out.
> 
> ...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

selzer said:


> If I shot my neighbors dog because it was dying in the driveway, eyeball laying on the ground, guts hanging out, I would tell them when they came home why I had to put it out of its pain. I would have some respect for the body, and dump I wouldn't dump it in a ditch. I would let the people know where the dog was, people like to bury a critter they have had for 16 years.
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe a cop did something inappropriate? Deputy sherriffs come in many sizes, ages, and temperaments. ALL of them are capable of making a wrong decision, or a stupid move.
> 
> ...


well I'm not trying to turn it into something noble, i'm turning into a story where none of you have any real clue as to what actually happened, yet you'll form the strongest opinions and crucify a man based on shoddy at best reporting. It's rather typical these days.

and then we got the "well we must question authority" and I certainly agree, but the "questioning" shouldn't stop there.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The problem is people will make ad hominem swipes at 'the lame stream media**' dust their hands off and walk away as though that's it without providing any specific evidence to support their view.

At some point the preponderance of evidence leads to reasonable conclusions and given in this case there are eyewitnesses to the event not to mention the deputy himself speaking to the family in question it is reasonable to conclude the deputy was wrong.

Furthermore no one is 'crucifying' the deputy. They are insisting he was wrong and should be held accountable. I'm getting tired of this sort of rhetoric that's being employed. Bad enough politicians use it, then we use it on each other. ugghhh. Really no one is suggesting he be nailed to a cross for this. Indeed that sort of response only strengthens that those of us looking for fair treatment under the law being dehumanized.....<(object lesson)


So unless something comes to light showing conclusively the reporting is really indeed truly shoddy, you don't have an argument.


(**to be clear it's NOT that media doesn't screw up at times, it's just you need to back it up with regards to the particular incident/story to make your argument credible)




crackem said:


> well I'm not trying to turn it into something noble, i'm turning into a story where none of you have any real clue as to what actually happened, yet you'll form the strongest opinions and crucify a man based on shoddy at best reporting. It's rather typical these days.
> 
> and then we got the "well we must question authority" and I certainly agree, but the "questioning" shouldn't stop there.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

held accountable how? For some, until he loses his job, family, standing in society and everything he's ever worked for, it won't be enough. It's in this thread and many others just like it.

I put forth a scenario that I could easily see as plausible. What do I need to back up? The fact that they could have interviewed 10 neighbors and found 1 that agreed with their story or their version of it and we'd never know? The fact that this dog could have been dying in the driveway from an ulcerated tumor and they just chose to omit it? There are a thousand details that may or many not be important that you or I will never ever know because we are so far removed from the situation, we'll never get a close to accurate picture. 

I don't need something to come to light to see that there is A LOT not mentioned that probably should be for it to mean anything more than another garbage piece passed off as "news".

They have a story, a story from someone who lost a pet. They didn't interview the neighbor, they didn't interview the officer, they didn't talk to anybody for that story but LAURA BROWN. so, until you can put something else forward besides the version of ONE SINGLE PERSON. i'll call it shoddy reporting. if you chose to find ONE single version from a grieving person "credible", and tell people to "question" authority, but find no credibility in my questions, well, ,what else can I say???

I think it's right to question things, sometimes people only want to question one side I guess. Bias exists everywhere, this thread is evidence of that too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Loses his job? 

Well, the police department/sherriff's department SHOULD do an investigation, and talk to the neighbor who did the witnessing, and look where the body was found, etc., and talk to the dog's owner. 

If they find merit in this story, than I should think that a serious black mark should go in this yayhoo's file. I think that was all I was calling for. If I did it to my neighbor, this forum would want me lynched. But I am not a police officer, and they wouldn't bother with my job at all.

But let's consider the job for a minute. If this went down the way it was reported, then we have a deputy who is really quick to lie about something when the truth may have served just as well, and he is also quick to cover up actions of his that he is sure there will be questions about. For someone who is working in a position of public safety, working with the criminal element, working for the government, LEO whose public image is always in question, do you really want a guy like this on your team?

I think the dog owner did say that she did not want the guy dismissed from his job.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

No matter what what the dude did was wrong, but there definitely seems to be a lot missing from the story. Considering the owner oddly brought up the "pain and suffering but we weren't ready to put her down" angle leads me to also think that maybe the dog was so old and decrepit that is could barely get along (considering the neighbor --that wasn't actually interviewed for the article--says that the dude went up to the dog and was poking it with a stick with no reaction from the dog). We don't even know if the coyote story was what the officer told the people since again--they only talked to the owners.

But whether they are lying or not or not telling the whole story or whatever.........still totally wrong what the guy did. But on the other hand should a 16 year old dog who clearly can barely get around be left outside by itself in August? They don't get owner of the year for that one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDElsa said:


> No matter what what the dude did was wrong, but there definitely seems to be a lot missing from the story. Considering the owner oddly brought up the "pain and suffering but we weren't ready to put her down" angle leads me to also think that maybe the dog was so old and decrepit that is could barely get along (considering the neighbor --that wasn't actually interviewed for the article--says that the dude went up to the dog and was poking it with a stick with no reaction from the dog). We don't even know if the coyote story was what the officer told the people since again--they only talked to the owners.
> 
> But whether they are lying or not or not telling the whole story or whatever.........still totally wrong what the guy did. But on the other hand should a 16 year old dog who clearly can barely get around be left outside by itself in August? They don't get owner of the year for that one.


It's funny, we don't know much about the incident, we know less about the situation the dog had there. I mean, if the garage was open, that could have been a fine place for the dog to lie down out of the sun. Maybe the dog had a doggy door to the garage. We don't know. This was a rural area, maybe they had an invisible fence. We don't know. Maybe the dog at 16 was a little incontinent, we don't know. 

The owners got that dog to 16 years, where most of us are pretty proud to get a GSD to 13 years. So maybe we shouldn't fry the victim here without a little more information. Oh, but I forgot, the victim is NOT AN LEO, go ahead and lynch him/her!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

selzer said:


> It's funny, we don't know much about the incident, we know less about the situation the dog had there. I mean, if the garage was open, that could have been a fine place for the dog to lie down out of the sun. Maybe the dog had a doggy door to the garage. We don't know. This was a rural area, maybe they had an invisible fence. We don't know. Maybe the dog at 16 was a little incontinent, we don't know.
> 
> The owners got that dog to 16 years, where most of us are pretty proud to get a GSD to 13 years. So maybe we shouldn't fry the victim here without a little more information. Oh, but I forgot, the victim is NOT AN LEO, go ahead and lynch him/her!


I had actually read the piece a few days ago but didn't get a chance to comment, but didn't they opening admit the dog "got out" of the yard it was left in when they weren't home?

And like I said...they guy should NEVER had done what he did--totally wrong. But I don't necessarily think that what was reported is the whole story.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone know if Colorado has a leash law? It sounds like it appeared the dog left the back yard. The deputy came and told them not to be alarmed if theys saw blood in the driveway. Would he do that if it was HIS driveway??? Sounds like he shot the dog in the dog's own driveway. 

It may have been the dog's time to go. But it was the family's decision on that. And if the yayhoo thought he had to put the critter out of her pain, he should have manned up and told them he shot their dog. No chance I would blame this on the owners here. The dog was old, but we do not know if they had some accomodations for her to manage the weather.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh please you know darn well it'll not be anything as dramatic as that, 'everything he worked for'. 

In fact if he manned up and just issued a sincere apology that probably would put an end to all of this.

Technically speaking though-

After an investigation he should be held accountable according to the applicable laws. Dogs are property and at the very least he destroyed property that did not belong to him.

When I watched the report I recall they asked the deputy to comment* he refused. *The reporters can't force him to make a statement so that's not their fault and does not constitute bad reporting.

In blue, that's what I figured you don't really have anything specific.

It's because he's a cop, that's the only reason you think it's all the media's fault. 

If it were average Joe citizen there wouldn't be a peep about the reporting at all. Hostile media effect > when the news presented conflicts with a belief or opinion it's automatically the 'bad' media guys picking on (in this case) the police.







crackem said:


> held accountable how? For some, until he loses his job, family, standing in society and everything he's ever worked for, it won't be enough. It's in this thread and many others just like it.
> 
> I put forth a scenario that I could easily see as plausible. What do I need to back up? The fact that they could have interviewed 10 neighbors and found 1 that agreed with their story or their version of it and we'd never know? The fact that this dog could have been dying in the driveway from an ulcerated tumor and they just chose to omit it? There are a thousand details that may or many not be important that you or I will never ever know because we are so far removed from the situation, we'll never get a close to accurate picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In blue - Yes she was very clear about that. 



selzer said:


> Loses his job?
> 
> Well, the police department/sherriff's department SHOULD do an investigation, and talk to the neighbor who did the witnessing, and look where the body was found, etc., and talk to the dog's owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

it has nothing to do with the fact that he's a cop. I couldn't care less if he was a cop, a teacher, a plumber or an unemployed neighbor. I stand by what I said in my first post. It wasn't his decision to make, but there could have been 100 other reasons why him making that decision wouldn't look so bad to me. 

i don't care if he refused to comment, doesn't change the fact that a story of "off duty cop kills neighbors dog" was based off one single account from a very biased source.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Look at the thread about the dogs that are to be euthanized for attacking the pigs. Only those individuals who understand what it means to farmers to have dogs attack their critters were willing to accept that the person who caught the dogs in her barn, and was awarded by the court the decision of the fate of the dogs, everyone else was on the side of the dog owners. Couldn't believe the husky mixes were guilty, accepted that the pig owners tried to extort a huge sum to allow the dogs to live, wouldn't hear that the dogs were guilty of killing chickens in the neighborhood, etc. Problem: the bad guy here, the one that went through channels to deal with the problem was not a cop. 

If the pig owner was a cop, everyone would be, like, ok. Yeah, those dogs should be put down. 

There is a clear double standard on this forum when it comes to LEOs. Maybe because LEOs and GSDs have a sort of connection. But unless you are biased one way or the other, you can see a total double standard when it comes to them.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In fairness to you, you did say that (in blue)

However you (and others) then say things like 'it's the media', 'constantly attacking', 'crucifying' and on and on......which is language used to defer, excuse, deflect or at least partially justify what happened.

To me this is about EQUAL treatment under the law. I recall the thread where a small farmer shot two Bernese Mountain Dogs that were ON his property, he claimed they were going after his sheep and then him. The tone of that thread was VERY different even though it could be said he had more justification. No one got on the media in that thread that I recall and the farmer ended up being charged!!

You take exception to the description of him as 'Off duty cop' well it's true so how can that be shoddy reporting? If the guy was a local builder the title would probably be 'Local businessman shoots neighbor's dog'. 

But here's the thing that people seem to forget sometimes, police are endowed with more authority then the average citizen ON and OFF duty.

Because of that they ARE held to a higher standard because there is the possibility they may abuse their authority.

What floors me is our country is founded on not allowing or tolerating the abuse of authority but we seem to be increasingly tolerant and complacent when it does happen and it DOES happen. That is way scarier then the actual incident itself....1984........



crackem said:


> it has nothing to do with the fact that he's a cop. I couldn't care less if he was a cop, a teacher, a plumber or an unemployed neighbor. I stand by what I said in my first post. It wasn't his decision to make, but there could have been 100 other reasons why him making that decision wouldn't look so bad to me.
> 
> i don't care if he refused to comment, doesn't change the fact that a story of "off duty cop kills neighbors dog" was based off one single account from a very biased source.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I
> 
> What floors me is our country is founded on not allowing or tolerating the abuse of authority but we seem to be increasingly tolerant and complacent when it does happen and it DOES happen. That is way scarier then the actual incident itself....1984........


Don't even get me started on that stuff. Everytime I see OWI task forces with roadblocks up, and in IL this summer roadblocks for a click it or ticket campaign I ****ing fume! I can't believe these things are even possible, or two nights ago on the news where they showed how google instantly scans your personal emails for keywords and uses them for ads and how our gov't can now too and hardly anybody bats an eye.

Seems we had a war to keep agents of the gov't from doing unreasonable searches and seizures, like to keep redcoats from entering our homes without cause to look for stuff, yet here we are today, pulling over willingly saying, Ok, come search me to see if I've done anything wrong"

A bunch of garbage. and I don't know if I partcipated in either of the other threads mentioned, if they were recent, then I haven't, if they were a while ago, maybe I did and forgot  but if you go to the cop shooting the rottie incident, I didn't hold back on those guys  I don't hold a special disdain for cops and I don't hold a special place in my heart for them either. It's probably why I can't decide if I'm a republican or democrat when voting season comes around


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oooooo there you go, making the auto-editor work again!! 

Yeah, I don't remember you participating in that thread with the famer and Bernese Mountain dogs.....

Like you, for me it's not about what a person does for a living, to me it's about equal treatment under the law and...

It sounds like we are mostly on the same page. :thumbup:



crackem said:


> Don't even get me started on that stuff. Everytime I see OWI task forces with roadblocks up, and in IL this summer roadblocks for a click it or ticket campaign I ****ing fume! I can't believe these things are even possible, or two nights ago on the news where they showed how google instantly scans your personal emails for keywords and uses them for ads and how our gov't can now too and hardly anybody bats an eye.
> 
> Seems we had a war to keep agents of the gov't from doing unreasonable searches and seizures, like to keep redcoats from entering our homes without cause to look for stuff, yet here we are today, pulling over willingly saying, Ok, come search me to see if I've done anything wrong"
> 
> A bunch of garbage. and I don't know if I partcipated in either of the other threads mentioned, if they were recent, then I haven't, if they were a while ago, maybe I did and forgot  but if you go to the cop shooting the rottie incident, I didn't hold back on those guys  I don't hold a special disdain for cops and I don't hold a special place in my heart for them either. It's probably why I can't decide if I'm a republican or democrat when voting season comes around


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> It sounds like we are mostly on the same page. :thumbup:


Mostly, except for the parts where you are obviously wrong


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe....

_Finally, if nothing can be truly asserted, even the following claim would be false, the claim that there is no true assertion. (*Aristotle*)_


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

selzer said:


> Look at the thread about the dogs that are to be euthanized for attacking the pigs. Only those individuals who understand what it means to farmers to have dogs attack their critters were willing to accept that the person who caught the dogs in her barn, and was awarded by the court the decision of the fate of the dogs, everyone else was on the side of the dog owners. Couldn't believe the husky mixes were guilty, accepted that the pig owners tried to extort a huge sum to allow the dogs to live, wouldn't hear that the dogs were guilty of killing chickens in the neighborhood, etc. Problem: the bad guy here, the one that went through channels to deal with the problem was not a cop.
> 
> If the pig owner was a cop, everyone would be, like, ok. Yeah, those dogs should be put down.
> 
> There is a clear double standard on this forum when it comes to LEOs. Maybe because LEOs and GSDs have a sort of connection. But unless you are biased one way or the other, you can see a total double standard when it comes to them.


I feel like this is totally irrelevant to the story and grasping at straws.... I think if the pig owner was a cop this forum would still largely be crying to save the dogs. If there is one thing this forum is largely biased towards its the DOGS. Which makes this a hard article to not call for blood. 

I never said what the cop did was right. I said he never should of shot someone elses dog. Colorado does have leash laws. As well a dog loose in a yard with no fencing or tie out is considered NOT contained. Therefor largely considered the same as a dog walking down the street.

As well LOTS left out of this story. They officer poked the dog with a stick, then came back. Was that dog REALLY walking around or sunning itself? No in all probability it was down, lateral. MAYBE it got hit by a car. Old, likely very skinny, grey, perhaps covered in blood. Maybe it could of looked like a coyote? Some DO look similar and you can't deny it! My dad use to joke all the time my black and tan luther looked just like a gangly old coyote. Imagine him old, greyed out, covered in blood dying at the side of the road (or end of driveway, call it what you will)

One very upset owner does not justify anything when it comes to reporting. I can tell you the stuff upset owners accuse my work of.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

crackem said:


> well I'm not trying to turn it into something noble, i'm turning into a story where none of you have any real clue as to what actually happened, yet you'll form the strongest opinions and crucify a man based on shoddy at best reporting. It's rather typical these days.
> 
> and then we got the "well we must question authority" and I certainly agree, but the "questioning" shouldn't stop there.


Spinster! Blame it on the bad reporting because they don't have any eye witness accounts or interviews with the owner. Oh, wait!

Red pill or the blue.

What side of the fence are you on?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Theres just so many unknowns to this story to comment either way. Maybe he's a fat lying pig. Maybe he's just dumb and ignorant and thought he was doing right. The officer cant comment if he's under investigation by his department

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

